
Ask HN: Style guide to ASCII graphics in documentation - jdowner
As the question states, does anyone know of a style guide on how to represent different kinds of objects in ascii for documentation? By objects I mean things like boxes, networks, axes... anything like that.
======
chmielewski
What if you used whatever diagramming style best fits the domain you're
working in, then used one of the following sites to convert the image to
ASCII:

    
    
      jave.de/
      aa-project.sourceforge.net/aalib
    

I use asciiflow.com all the time for making quick tables or ncurses mockups to
copypasta via messaging.

